# Blocksatz.



## human (17. April 2002)

Ich habe zur Zeit ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte einen 
Text im Blocksatz formatiert haben, jedoch sind bei mir 
die entsprechenden Buttons bei Photoshop nicht anwählbar.
Sie sind nicht aktiv. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann 
mir helfen?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shiver (17. April 2002)

versuch mal mit dem text tool einen "kasten" zu ziehen, also wie man das mit dem crop-tool macht, z.b.....

also nicht einfach hinklicken und text schreiben, sondern ein feld "aufziehen"... müsste gehen.


----------



## human (17. April 2002)

Danke, funktioniert.


----------

